# Owning your own small business....



## Schroedc (Jul 19, 2014)

So I've been self employed for about 10 months and this next week I'm taking a week to go to boy scout camp with my son (They needed another adult and figured since I'm self employed I can take off whenever I want). I've spent the last couple days making sure I have enough inventory and everything is organized for my wife and daughter to run the shop and do a show while I'm gone but I seem to be having a real hard time letting someone else handle my baby. Anyone else out there have this problem? any good advice to be able to take a week and not spend the whole time worrying about it?


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> ...I seem to be having a real hard time letting someone else handle my baby. ... any good advice to be able to take a week and not spend the whole time worrying about it?




You could not possibly leave your baby in better hands than those of your wife and daughter.
This will also allow them to get their hands dirty in a way they haven't been able to (without you there), and they will likely have valuable suggestions for you when you return.
A break is always good to clear the mind and reset your creativity and clarity of thought.
Time with your son like this is priceless.
Worry is not constructive in any way. Ever.
Enjoy yourself and remember you don't *need* to worry because of point #1
Take pictures.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 7


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Kevin said it better than I could and he is 100% dead on the spot, give yourself a break, relax with your boy, let them handle it, the world will not end because you are gone for a week, quit worrying, Kevins point #5 is the key!! Life it too short my friend! Take a second and stand back and look at your absence in the grand scheme of things, it's pretty small stuff, and sweating the small stuff will kill you!! Don't let it!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 19, 2014)

I agree with both posts above buttttt i was self employed for 25 yrs and never really got away from it.Probably Part of why I was successful- I was obsessed or possessed -one of the 2 or both.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 19, 2014)

Kevin said it best. #4 is key. He is only going to be young for so long. These are the Golden Days. He'll remember this all of his life. Make it a great memory.....it's worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2014)

I have been either self-employed or an independent agent or contractor off and on my entire life starting at 14 years of age - a total of roughly 33 years subtracting my time in service and odd jobs I held punching a clock. If only I would have taken the advice I gave you back then I would probably have been more successful not just in business but in life. I'm not complaining - I enjoyed some really good successes, suffered a lot of failures, had a lot of fun, had some very hard and lean times, wrote paychecks to a few people, and wasn't a half bad dad IMO.

But if I could have looked forward back then I would have done things a little different. I think most of us would. Whenever I see someone say "I wouldn't have changed a thing" it always makes me wonder how they managed to make perfect decisions, or if they are just content with the mistakes they made. But since we can't go back I guess it's a moot thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 19, 2014)

I hope no one misunderstood- spend the time with the kids but you have to find your own way of dealing with biz stress. You are the only one with that key. 
I agree with Kevin- looking back you could always do it better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I hope no one misunderstood- spend the time with the kids but you have to find your own way of dealing with biz stress. You are the only one with that key.
> I agree with Kevin- looking back you could always do it better.



I knew what you were saying Mike. My comment wasn't aimed at you (I know you know that) but it reminded me of me a lot. I think most small business owners can relate - you either put in the enormous effort and time especially the first few years or you go back to punching a clock. There's just no shortcuts are there.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 19, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I knew what you were saying Mike. My comment wasn't aimed at you (I know you know that) but it reminded me of me a lot. I think most small business owners can relate - you either put in the enormous effort and time especially the first few years or you go back to punching a clock. There's just no shortcuts are there.



Oh I knew it was not directed at me- thanks though!! I just reread his post and realized I had missed in my mind part of it. I was stuck in those first 5 years. For me I started out as Mike -The patch guy -12hrs a day- 6 days a week but the stars-economy- competition fading and life lined up perfectly for me- in 4 yrs I went from me to 30 people spread out over 2/3 ds of one state and a third of another. Main mistake most make is spend more then they make- second is Big head I am invincible syndrome. 
My advise- stay hungry and humble. Try to get away mentally -enjoy life- ya only get to do it once. Love those kids- most important job you will ever do!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 19, 2014)

I think I've finally got everything ready to go for my wife so it's all easy, plus I've realized anything she can't answer can always wait a week until I get back. Heading to town tonight for the last camping items I need to pack and off we go at 7:30 tomorrow morning. I'll probably not be on unless the camp has WiFi. (scary thing is so many of these places do have it nowadays, I must be getting old. I remember what it was like to completely unplug.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Final Strut (Jul 19, 2014)

I know exactly what you are experiencing Colin. For the seven years I had my construction business I worked with a local Scout troop and a local Cub pack (my sons were cubbies) and I would always take at least two or three days to help with camp. This year (we just got home this morning) my oldest son went to Scout camp for the first time. I took two days of vacation to help out with leadership and it was far easier to take time off now that I am not 100% invested in the company I am leaving for a few days.

Kevin gave you some very sound advise. After spending a couple of days with my son at camp my only regret is that I didn't take the whole week. I observed him in an entirely different light than what I am able to at home. The time is definitely priceless. Enjoy your time with your son. I would tell you to relax and enjoy the week but from doing this for many years now I know there is not a whole lot of relaxing that happens at Scout camp especially for the leaders. Have fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 19, 2014)

Final Strut said:


> Enjoy your time with your son. I would tell you to relax and enjoy the week but from doing this for many years now I know there is not a whole lot of relaxing that happens at Scout camp especially for the leaders. Have fun.



Actually, the scoutmaster says with this group it should be fairly laid back, they are all at the age where it is pretty much scout led, we'll see how true that is :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2014)

Teach them how and where to make shelter, where to find water, make a fire in the rain, catch fish and improvise various small game traps, basic knots and bends and that pretty much encompasses what the basics of scouting should be as far as the woodsman part. If you run into trouble out in the bush and have a question type it into google on your iphone.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rob3232 (Jul 19, 2014)

Have fun Colin! Thats probably what he will remember... I mean him seeing you have fun.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Final Strut (Jul 19, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Teach them how and where to make shelter, where to find water, make a fire in the rain, catch fish and improvise various small game traps, basic knots and bends and that pretty much encompasses what the basics of scouting should be as far as the woodsman part. If you run into trouble out in the bush and have a question type it into google on your iphone.



As funny as that is the sad thing is there are to many kids that think that way. I have seen kids that couldn't find their way out of a paper bag with a compass because all they know how to use is the GPS app on their smart phone even if they have been taught how to use a compass. The revert back to the app because "it is easier". Wilderness Survival was my favorite merit badge. I try to teach as much of what I learned in Scouting or what I have learned as a result of my Scouting experience to my boys and my daughters. I never miss an opportunity to point out a wild edible when we are out hiking or an animal sign that they haven't seen before or a potential shelter. That is important stuff to know for when the zombie apocalypse comes. All kidding aside I have always thought that every kid should have the opportunity to learn survival skills.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 19, 2014)

Final Strut said:


> As funny as that is the sad thing is there are to many kids that think that way. I have seen kids that couldn't find their way out of a paper bag with a compass because all they know how to use is the GPS app on their smart phone even if they have been taught how to use a compass. The revert back to the app because "it is easier". Wilderness Survival was my favorite merit badge. I try to teach as much of what I learned in Scouting or what I have learned as a result of my Scouting experience to my boys and my daughters. I never miss an opportunity to point out a wild edible when we are out hiking or an animal sign that they haven't seen before or a potential shelter. That is important stuff to know for when the zombie apocalypse comes. All kidding aside I have always thought that every kid should have the opportunity to learn survival skills.



My kids have learned quite a bit of that. One, I don't believe in just handing them answers, and two, they don't own a smart phone, and three, they enjoy it so I have even more fun making them learn it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 22, 2014)

So an update, I've gone three days without calling the shop, yesterday I went shooting with my son and then later did a 500 foot zip line, today the leaders got to do the high ropes course, the Tarzan swing at the end was fun. I'll probably check on the shop on Thursday to make sure my wife has no questions setting up for a show.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Final Strut (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey, I have been on that ropes course. You are at Phillips Scout Reserve. I just about peed mydelf on the Tarzan swing.

That is where I went to camp as a boy and again as a leader for a few years in the recent past. Lots of good memories at that camp. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 23, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> View attachment 56142



 (I worked as a summer camp counselor at a camp that had a high ropes course. It took a long time, but the kids in my cabin convinced me to go up. I got to the top of the pole and came straight back down. You're a braver man than I!)

Looks and sounds like you're having fun!


----------

